
Dropbox Passwords: Store and sync passwords across all devices - madspindel
https://blog.dropbox.com/topics/product-tips/new-dropbox-helps-manage-work-and-home
======
dot1x
Beyond Dropbox Passwords, for which I care yes and no, they are finally
introducing a Dropbox Backup solution AND a dropbox family plan! Finally :)

------
nokya
No links to technical information about the design/specification of the
feature --> trash bin.

